# How close can male and female hedgehogs be to each other?



## beckynaomi (Oct 3, 2017)

I’m thinking of getting a second hedgehog, a female this time.
I have quite a small room and I currently have Pepper in a vivarium with a glass front.
They are stackable, so I was thinking that I could buy another of the same vivarium if I was to get another hedgehog, but I’m not sure how far away from each other they have to be.
Can they be in the same room or do they have to be at separate ends?
Is it ok that the vivarium will be stacked?
Thanks!


----------



## NougatTheHedgie (Jan 21, 2018)

Males and females don't like being actually housed together in the same cage, but they should be okay if they never do things together. If you are stacking the cages and they don't really see each other, they should be fine.

-Nougat


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Stacking the cages is fine, but you should really quarantine new animals in a different room from your current ones, to make sure they don't transfer any illnesses or parasites. Quarantine should last for at least 3-4 weeks.


----------

